# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Gordelroos (zona) die steeds terug komt

## supernikje

Ik wist niet zozeer onder welke specifieke rubriek ik dit kon plaatsen, maar als het ergens beter past bij de onderverdelingen mag het gerust verplaats worden  :Wink: 

Mijn vriendin gaat nu al een paar maanden bij de kinesist omdat ze 3 hernia's op een rij heeft in haar nek.
Wat zeker moet behandeld worden omwille van de klachten alsook omdat 3 op een rij zelden/nooit geopereerd worden.
Naar een operatie zit niemand te wachten, maar als er ernstige uitval symptomen zouden zijn is er dus ook geen uitweg meer  :Frown: 

Na een drietal behandelingen kreeg zij langs één zijde op haar schouder en er rond verschillende bultjes/puistjes die jeukten en de zone werd pijnlijk.
De huisdokter constateerde gordelroos waarmee ze moest rusten, vit. B nemen en de sessies bij de kinesist moest staken. Omwille van het besmettingsgevaar, alsook deed het teveel pijn.
Na een paar weken verminderden de bultjes, de pijn ook en ging ze terug bij de kinesist.

Opnieuw, na een paar sessies, verschenen dezelfde bultjes in werd de zone pijnlijk.
Deze keer schreef de huisdokter medicatie voor tegen de zona, deze nam ze 7 dagen aan een stuk. Als ik het me goed herinner om de 4 uur.
Ook kreeg ze zalf om de jeuk af te remmen.
De jeuk verminderde maar er kwamen telkens nieuwe bultjes in de plaats.

Na een paar weken verdwenen de bultjes dan uiteindelijk toch.
Ze startte vorige week opnieuw met kinesitherapie, vandaag komt ze terug en staat weer vol met bultjes.
Momenteel doen deze nog geen pijn en ben benieuwd voor morgen want het ziet er weer net hetzelfde uit.

Ik heb me suf gezocht op verschillende sites of ik nog gevallen vind van mensen waarbij de zona steeds terug keert, maar vind niet meer dan algemene informatie, alsook de medicatie die aangeraden wordt welke zij al een hele week aan een stuk nam.

Ik las ook dat het kan "vast" zitten in een zenuw waardoor ik me de vraag stel of het zou kunnen dat de zona telkens weer uitbreekt na een paar sessies kinesitherapie doordat de spieren en zenuwen dan gemasseerd en behandeld worden.
Of dat de trigger zou kunnen zijn die telkens de zona laat opflakkeren.

Het wordt vervelend omdat haar nek er te slecht aan toe is om onbehandeld te blijven. Haar klachten gaan er niet op verbeteren als ze niet meer naar de kinesist kan. Maar als de zona telkens terug komt moet ze haar sessies elke keer onderbreken. En na 3 sessies is er natuurlijk ook weinig tot geen verbetering.
Komt er nog bij dat je veel moet rusten met de zona en zij net niet lang kan blijven liggen door de pijn in haar nek.

Vandaar de vraag of er nog mensen zijn waarbij de zona/gordelroos steeds terug komt. Wat er eventueel kan aan gedaan worden.
Om er voorgoed van af te geraken dus.
Of er mensen zijn waarbij dit ook voorkomt nadat er aan spieren is gewerkt, al dan niet door kinesitherapie.

Ben benieuwd naar deze ervaringen en hoop een oplossing te vinden voordat de klachten die ze heeft door haar hernia's (ze heeft o.a. nu al weinig voeling in rechterhand, beetje uitval) te invaliderend worden.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## supernikje

Niemand????

----------

